# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  48-ядерный процессор Intel

## Kuzz

Intel объявила о начале поставок экспериментального 48-ядерного процессора в исследовательские институты в конце второго квартала.

Известно, что чипы работают на частоте сравнимой с используемой в Intel Atom. Таким образом, частота лежит в диапазоне 1.6 - 1.83 ГГц. Прототип содержит на одной кремниевой подложке 24 пар ядер, что дает общее количество ядер 48. Каждое ядро способно выполнять отдельную ОС и работать с программным стеком, функционируя в качестве индивидуального вычислительного узла. Для соединения узлов между собой предусмотрена пакетная сеть, для работы с которой для каждой пары ядер выделена своя маршрутизирующая логика. Пропускная способность такой сети достигает 256 Гб/с. Каждое ядро оснащено собственным L2 кэшем, кроме того, процессор оснащен четырьмя интегрированными контроллерами DDR3 памяти - по одному на каждые 12 ядер.

Мощность процессора может варьироваться от 25 Вт до 125 Вт за счет управления напряжением и частотой. Каждая пара ядер может иметь свою собственную частоту, а группы по восемь ядер используют отдельное напряжение питания. Интересно, что возможно программное управление этими процессами. Кроме того, операционная система сможет задавать количество используемых ядер и выделять их выделять их для конкретных задач.

Целью Intel и программных разработчиков является изучение механизмов управления и планирования, чтобы иметь возможность выпустить процессор на массовый рынок. Согласно Intel, все ядра процессора совместимы с x86 и в отличие от потоковых процессоров способны выполнять сложные операции. Так что становится очевидным, что будущие процессоры пойдут по пути наращивания количества вычислительных ядер.

xard.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## BigRedGrass

Согласен с предидущими ораторами, сейчас оптимальный вариант 2 ядерный процессор, так как именно под такую конфу будет оптимально работать ВСЕ по. 4 ядра пока 95 без надобности, да и технология менее отточеннвя такого распараллеливания.

----------


## Rene-gad

> 4 ядра пока 95 без надобности


Почему Вы так считаете? Напр. для обработки HD-Video очень даже неплохо, иметь 8 тредов  :Smiley:

----------

